# Alpine newts in the UK



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody knows of alpine newt populations in the UK. Also if anyone knows of populations around the Edinburgh let me know. I am interested to know about their habitat preference within the UK compared to their natural range in mainland Europe. Also, I am curious about the impact of them on our native species. 
Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

There are a few populations around the UK. They can be found in Surrey, Birmingham, Sheffield and there are a few reported groups in Central Scotland. They seem to have settled wherever they have been released. Some are in lowland areas that get quite warm others are in quite high areas with harsh winters. The only known threat to native amphibians is the chytrid fungus, this was identified in at least 3 populations in the UK back in 2009. They estimate there are around 15 established populations in the UK. They seem to just settle and get on with it wherever they are released.
Hope this helps 
Chris


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would agree with that. I believe there are a few locations around Edinburgh where alpine newts exist, apparently introduced by the university in the 1950's and 1970's. From observing them in their natural habitat, Scotland seems perfect for them to live in though there are surprisingly few known populations. I would be interested observing them here too but the locations I know of May be rather difficult to gain access to. Also, I believe alpine newts overlap with our native species naturally in mainland Europe so would likely cause very few problems to them other than Chytrid.
Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## HugoB (Sep 14, 2014)

Down here in London my Auntie's large pond was occupied by at least 20 individuals last year; not sure how they got there I think a local breeder may have set them free.. Not sure if they're still there or how they're doing but they were definitely there, very beautiful species


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

They certainly are a good looking species. I have a group of ten of what I believe to be _Ichthyosaura Alpestris Alpestris_ that are particularly stunning, especially when breeding. These are obviously kept in vivaria.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Stupot1610 said:


> They certainly are a good looking species. I have a group of ten of what I believe to be _Ichthyosaura Alpestris Alpestris_ that are particularly stunning, especially when breeding. These are obviously kept in vivaria.


have you any viv pics plus could you please give a quick lowdown on the husbandry of these.

ta


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I will try later on in the evening. Meanwhile have a look at this: Caudata Culture Species Entry - Mesotriton (Triturus) alpestris

Edit: also you can see some of my alpine newts and their natural habitats in my albums on my profile


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

As promised, here is how I keep my _I.a.alpestris_
You can view a photo of my setup in my albums on my profile, I don't know how to add them to a post.

How I keep them:
I have a group of 6.4 alpine newts, _Ichthyosaura alpestris alpestris_, I keep them fully aquatic apart from when they are hibernating. When I first got them I made a land area for them but it was rarely used, so now I just have floating mats of elodea and hornwort which they occasionally use to sit on with their head above the water. I have two pieces of driftwood which they burrow under to hide. I find my group to be unusually aquatic for the subspecies as the nominate form is supposed to be more terrestrial than others, although juveniles of _alpestris alpestris_ tend to be very hydrophobic.
I feed them earthworms, slugs and frozen bloodworms. Sand is used as the substrate in all my tanks because it looks better than bare bottom, and obviously small gravel is unsuitable.
To hibernate them I will put them in tubs of filled with moss and put in a protected place outside. I will take 3 Males and 2 females out of hibernation in late January and then the other 3 males and 2 females out of hibernation in February. I will raise about 25 eggs from each female. Pairs will be chosen by colour to produce the best offspring, i.e. Grey males will be matched with grey females and blue males will be matched with blue females.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Stupot1610 said:


> As promised, here is how I keep my _I.a.alpestris_
> You can view a photo of my setup in my albums on my profile, I don't know how to add them to a post.
> 
> How I keep them:
> ...


appreciated, thanks


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

No problem. Anybody else know anything about non-native alpine newt populations?
Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## Caleb (Oct 21, 2009)

There was apparently a population near Loch Fyne in the 1980s. 

Some other places they've become established (as well as the ones already mentioned), are Brighton, Kent, Shropshire, Cumbria, North Yorkshire, Teesside, and Sunderland/South Tyneside.


----------



## james dean (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe there is a population in the Sunderland area too, and I keep them myself


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I got in contact with The Lothian Wildlife Information Centre, very helpful and kind people I must say, and they sent me the data on Alpine newts in the Edinburgh area. I will not post the data but if anybody would like to know more about this please feel free to PM me.

Stuart


----------

